# 3rd Bat Ranger Verify



## ABCD9876 (Mar 14, 2014)

Long story made short, I am currently serving and have met this guy on occasion.  He claims to have been with 3rd Ranger Batt from 93-96.  He claims to have deployed to Somalia during October 1993 with 3rd Batt and wears the scroll on his right shoulder.  Other NCOs have pointed out falsities with some of his stories and there is information that indicates he was in other places during that time frame.  He graduated Ranger school in August 1993 which was right before 3rd Batt deployed for Somalia, however he was assigned to the 82nd at Fort Bragg.

He also has stories of Panama, Desert Storm, Haiti, and 4 GWOT deployments.  The only ones verifiable are the Desert Storm and one Iraq deployment named in the story below.  There is no record that anyone has of the other deployments, although he does have a 2 month deployment to UAE for a joint training exercise.

Here is a story the Virginia Pilot did on him while deploying a few years ago and it has his name and shows pictures: http://hamptonroads.com/2011/06/one-step-closer

I hope someone can verify this because he seemed like a nice guy when I met him.  However, if someone can verify this as incorrect, I would not want someone serving as an NCO with these integrity issues.  Please help.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2014)

ABCD9876 said:


> Long story made short, I am currently serving and have met this guy on occasion.  He claims to have been with 3rd Ranger Batt from 93-96.  He claims to have deployed to Somalia during October 1993 with 3rd Batt and wears the scroll on his right shoulder.  Other NCOs have pointed out falsities with some of his stories and there is information that indicates he was in other places during that time frame.  He graduated Ranger school in August 1993 which was right before 3rd Batt deployed for Somalia, however he was assigned to the 82nd at Fort Bragg.
> 
> He also has stories of Panama, Desert Storm, Haiti, and 4 GWOT deployments.  The only ones verifiable are the Desert Storm and one Iraq deployment named in the story below.  There is no record that anyone has of the other deployments, although he does have a 2 month deployment to UAE for a joint training exercise.
> 
> ...



Please post an intro before you post anything else, it was part of the information when you joined the site.
This is not a request.


----------



## ABCD9876 (Mar 14, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Please post an intro before you post anything else, it was part of the information when you joined the site.
> This is not a request.


 I apologize for the misread on that requirement.  I've un-f-ed myself and posted an intro.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 14, 2014)

Stand by.......


----------



## Centermass (Mar 14, 2014)

Check your inbox at the top of the forum.


----------



## ABCD9876 (Mar 14, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Check your inbox at the top of the forum.


 I did, Thanks for the message.  I gave you some more details.


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2014)

"Linguistics specialist"?


----------



## Centermass (Mar 24, 2014)

lindy said:


> "Linguistics specialist"?



Yeah, right? ....:-"

His nuts are fixing to be slammed shut in the desk drawer he's hiding behind for wearing a 3rd BN Scroll. 

He did graduate in 93, but never went to the Mog or served in the Regiment. 

He's still a poser.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 24, 2014)

Fucking Christ! What's with these fuck sticks posing!? Kinda like the fat fuck patient I had the other day claiming to have "taken down Escobar". These assholes must think we are retarded or some shit. What ever happended to being fucking proud of you're fucking service? Yep. I was a combat medic / Paratrooper. That's it. Not a super secret hero....Just a solider. Assholes. The next one I come across, I am going to soul fuck them and drink their tears as a shot.

F.M.


----------



## ABCD9876 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just an update to this thread:  The guy was confronted by his chain of command and long story short...admitted to lying about everything.  He has removed the ranger scroll but no action has yet to be taken against him for his integrity issues.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 6, 2014)

Fucking wow.

This dude needs to burn...


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2014)

ABCD9876 said:


> He has removed the Ranger scroll but no action has yet to be taken against him for his integrity issues.



Quoting you just for reference and this rhetorical question:

If the military won't do anything about posers in the ranks, should we really expect civilians (legislation) to help?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 7, 2014)

He had no business wearing a 3rd BN SSI-FWS.

He was in contravention of AR 670-1.

He was (And is) in violation of Article 134, UCMJ

Next, he represented himself, to a civilian reporter, his unit, command and the rest of the world as something he wasn't and for something he didn't.

Finally, quite a few of my colleagues who were actually there, with boots on the ground, are pretty livid with this fuck nugget, who has taken their anguish, bravery, courage and loss of life in that God forsaken hell hole, and claimed it as though he was there representing himself as such, to not only you, but to everyone else as well. Who's to say how much longer he would have went on if his house of lies weren't burnt down?  

Pretty weak sauce if your and his CoC doesn't man the fuck up, see through his current charade and hold him accountable.

He's what I refer to as a "Velcro Virtuoso."

_With Velcro, I can be anything I want one minute and cover my ass the next.   _


----------



## ABCD9876 (Aug 6, 2014)

Been a few months but I wanted to update everyone.  The individual is still in his AGR capacity with his original unit.  He is still wearing E6 rank.  Word on the street is that the Command recommended him for reduction in rank to SGT/E5 and discharge (not sure what categorization).  Its coming up on 6 months since this all went down and nothing has happened yet.  Needless to say, it is embarassing.  I wish I had some power to do something but I cant.  I wonder if the Virginia Pilot would do a follow up story on their original article.


----------



## ABCD9876 (Aug 6, 2014)

Also, he has since admitted to lying about his jump master wings and his University of Texas degree that was in his record and on his ERB.  The deployments that he has admitted to lying about along with the afformentioned things are all on his record which likely gave him promotion points and got him to E6.  Pretty embarassing this guy is wearing NCO rank.


----------



## ABCD9876 (Aug 6, 2014)

Deleted photo for privacy reasons...


----------



## pardus (Aug 6, 2014)

His unit is obviously jacked up if they allow this BS to continue. Contact the newspaper and tell them the truth. Call IG.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2014)

ABCD9876 said:


> Also, he has since admitted to lying about his jump master wings and his University of Texas degree that was in his record and on his ERB.  The deployments that he has admitted to lying about along with the afformentioned things are all on his record which likely gave him promotion points and got him to E6.  Pretty embarassing this guy is wearing NCO rank.



Thanks for the follow-up. There is a retired SEAL in that area who routinley busts SEAL imposters on a regular basis. He posts on you tube under, " Extreme SEAL".


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah I agree it shouldn't take that long to can an AGR guy. I think I would contact the state CSM and see what he has to say about it...

Dude needs to be stripped to at least an E4 andcanned from the AGR gig.

E1 and dishonorable, would be nice but unlikely.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 7, 2014)

Interesting how HRC is having everyone do an iPerms audit...transcripts have to go on there.


----------

